#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco 1800 travando

## leilson

Eu estava usando um Cisco 2500, nunca me deu problema. A Telefonica colocou um Cisco 1800 e agora fica travando toda hora, tenho que desligar ele e religar para voltar a funcionar. Ja é o segundo do mesmo modelo e continua dando o mesmo problema.

Alguem ja passou por isso? Vou voltar o meu Cisco 2500 se não resolver o problema.

----------


## felilogo

Amigo..tenho um Cisco destes ( 1800 ) e nunca me deu trabalho... este travando que voce diz é referente a que??...ele esta dropando pacotes...ta vindo com erros?..como que esta as interfaces?..sera que voce nao esta tendo atenuação?...

----------


## leilson

Pára de trafegar dados e, a luz 103 do modem da telefonica apaga e tenho que desligar o roteador para voltar a funcionar.

----------


## felilogo

Fala com sua gerencia e abre um chamado, pode ser configuração do modem ou interface ou ate mesmo atenuação..
vou te mostrar uma foto da minha antiga criança..rs

----------


## waguiar

Olá, quero aproveitar o topico para dizer que tb tenho um cisco 1841 com duas fa e 2 serials. tenho um lin de 10MB numa Fa. Meu roteador tb bloquei td hora. Reparei que qd desactivo a Fa e uso a Se ele n trava. Será que meu roteador n consegue lidar com os 10MB? meu ios é o 12(4), com 64Mb mem. O que poderá estar causando o travamento?

----------


## minimonics

Ola amigos,

Notei o comentário de nosso colega sobre a luz 103 que apagar. Vc esta com problemas de sinalização do seu lado. Veja se nao esta com probelmas de nivel 1 "Fisico". Como cabo etc.

Circuit:
109 (CD - Carrier Detect) indica que o sinal de portadora do modem remoto esta sendo recebido por seu modem. 
103 (TXD - Trasnsmit Data) Quando fica pisca indica transmitindo
104 (RXD - Receive Data) quando pisca indica que esta recebendo transmissão.

Quedas na luz 103 indica um problema fisico de conexão ou um problema de configuração nivel 1.

Cordialmente

----------


## r0d

Esse roteador é muito estável, e dificilmente tem problemas de travamento. Ele aguenta tráfego até 38Mbps, conforme documentação da Cisco (http://www.cisco.com/web/partners/do...erformance.pdf). Muito provavelmente você está enfrentando problemas no meio fisico, e não no roteador em si. Recomendo você abrir uma reclamação na operadora e solicitar um teste apurado do circuito.

----------

